# Learning to shoot



## Grilo (24 May 2014)

Hello All,

I am curious as to how the forces deals with cross eye dominance for shooting at basic. I want to pass but am left handed with right eye dominance. From everything I have read it is best to learn to shoot right handed for long guns. Can you learn to compensate for eye dominance? I will fully discuss this with my instructor when I get there.

Thanks,
Grilo


----------



## medicineman (24 May 2014)

Grilo said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I am curious as to how the forces deals with cross eye dominance for shooting at basic. I want to pass but am left handed with right eye dominance. From everything I have read it is best to learn to shoot right handed for long guns. Can you learn to compensate for eye dominance? I will fully discuss this with my instructor when I get there.
> 
> ...



Our service rifles are designed as ambidextrous now - gone are the days where you need to be right handed to shoot them...however, in your case, if you have a cross dominance issue, best to try picking things up on that side.  I've seen people try shooting with their dominant hand and opposite eyes - sometimes works for hand guns, not so well with weapons with optical sights in anything but a prone position.  I'd suggest that you start using that right side more for some things.  Other options are to try left handed both eyes open OR just adjust to using the left eye - I've had to train myself to use my non-dominant eye for certain things, just takes time.

MM


----------



## chrisf (24 May 2014)

You're applying as a cook... a navy cook...

Pointy end forward and you'll be fine.


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2014)

And, as you are an applicant untrained member (Thanks, kratz, for pointing that out), please correct your profile. You are not yet a Navy Cook. You have no MOSID. You have not yet earned a cap badge.

Good luck, work hard, and I hope that you can achieve those things.


----------



## PiperDown (24 May 2014)

I recommend shooting and learning the drills on your dominant eye side.   Unfortunately, too many soldiers are told to shoot on the side of hand dominance and  are forced to shoot with their potential " good" eye closed.  ( actually, a large majority of people I have seen on ranges in my career shoot with one eye closed .... which is wrong   )  We really need to be teaching shooting with both eyes open.   Cross eye dominance is difficult with a rifle ( and looks goofy too ! ) Left handed with right eye dominance is a bit easier than right handed with left eye dominance ( which I am ) .

You will be a much better shooter with both eyes open, and especially since you are learning fresh, I cannot stress enough the importance of  shooting on the side of your eye dominance.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2014)

I'm right handed and left eye dominant.  I shoot right handed.  With the C7, I'm fine.  With the 9mm, not so much.....   :-\


----------



## Towards_the_gap (24 May 2014)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You're applying as a cook... a navy cook...
> 
> Pointy end forward and you'll be fine.



I'll be a bit more constructive....

Stand at the left hand side of the grill...flip egg with left hand, right eye dominance will ensure egg stays in centre of grill.

You're welcome.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 May 2014)

Something I've tried with shooters that are cross-eye dominant is to place a piece of clear/scotch tape (matt finish tape) over the lens of the shooter's ballistic eye-wear on the dominant eye to force them to use (particularly with handguns) their non-master eye with their master hand.

NS


----------



## PiperDown (24 May 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm right handed and left eye dominant.  I shoot right handed.  With the C7, I'm fine.  With the 9mm, not so much.....   :-\



And..... I bet you look through the sight with your right eye ( ie.. Bad eye)   And, you probably close your left  eye.

You  really should be looking through the  sight with your left eye while keeping your right eye open.


----------



## MJP (24 May 2014)

It is a fairly common shooting predicament.  Honestly when you are shooting try both ways and find what works for you.   I am a right handed left eye dominant shooter and have always used my right eye.   Left eye felt unnatural when I was sitting so I stuck with what worked.   Considering the amount of shooting most folks do in a year it makes little sense to force yourself to do something that feels unnatural to do.

As pointed out by PD regardless of which eye you use shooting with both eyes open is the best.


----------



## PiperDown (24 May 2014)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Something I've tried with shooters that are cross-eye dominant is to place a piece of clear/scotch tape (matt finish tape) over the lens of the shooter's ballistic eye-wear on the dominant eye to force them to use (particularly with handguns) their non-master eye with their master hand.
> 
> NS



Cross eye dominance shouldn't really be an issue for handguns if the shooter keeps both eyes open.   ( ie.. Right hand shooter could easily get a sight picture with left eye and vice versa ) I do agree with handguns it's more important to shoot with your dominant hand.

Using your non dominant hand to control a rile can be quickly learned in order to use the dominant eye for sight picture. (in fact some actually prefer the dominant hand ( arm) to support the rifle while firing from the standing position.)


----------



## BMDS (24 May 2014)

I am right handed and my dominant eye is the left.
I just adapted from the start and learned to shoot with my left eye and the rifle on the left. It only felt goofy the first couple of times, after which I was fine. Now it feels goofy to hold the rifle on the right side. I do use my right hand for shooting handguns though.
That's what works for me.


----------

